# Audi 5000 T - Torque Value's



## treitz28 (Nov 27, 2017)

If anybody on here has the Bentley manual that covers a 1987 Audi 5000T, I could really use a picture of on page in particular...

What I am after is the torque specs for the 2nd gear brake band adjuster on the automatic transmission.


----------

